# Schumann - String Quartet 2 op.41 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Schumann's 2nd quartet is in four movements, and is about twenty minutes long, usually. Like some other 'second' works it was actually written first in a hectic period of just a month that saw him whisk off 3 quartets. There's no quirky Beethovenian introduction in this one but a first theme that stays throughout the first movement. The violin melody that opens the movement is a particular favourite of mine and I do like a nice fluid approach to this movement. In the second movement Schumann still isn't trying to be Beethoven, either, so no heart-rending humanity or epic emotional angst but rather just pleasant, attractive music. In the final two movements, the mood is more lively, buoyant and humorous, beginning with a fine scherzo and ending with sweet pizzicato. The finale too is full of humor. In fact, the finale is my favourite movement of the entire work, in my estimation. The 2nd quartet is NOT a very serious work. There's no Heilger Dankgesang in the 2nd but that's fine by me. I used to think of this as the runt of Schumann's quartets. Now I view it as just behind the other two (but not far behind). Here's my picks.....

Recommended

Philharmonia Quartet Berlin
Italiano (London 1950 / RIAS 1951)
Takacs
New Music
Kuijken
Manfred
Via Nova
Engegard
Guarneri
Modigliani
Leipziger
Ying

*Very recommended

Dover* - really intelligent playing and tight ensemble. Only dryness in sound detracts from this.
*Melos* - superb playing and a nice recording. With a bit more clout this would be at the top of the pile. Still lovely
*Koeckert* - I love the quirky way the Koeckerts phrase this one. Older style performance but all the better for it.
*Cherubini* - a classic all-rounder in good sound and played rather classily and with precision.
*Gringolts* - recording a tiny bit recessed but the Gringolts play with such verve and style.
*Auryn* - a fine, clear-headed account. Very down the middle but played with such technical skill and feel of ensemble it's easily recommended.
*Elias* - nice warm tone from the Elias who play slightly on the broader side but to great effect. Lovely last movement.
*Stradivari* - warmly romantic account throughout and some very tidy ensemble playing. I particularly like the last movement.
*Savinio* - clear and clean articularion with buoyant tempi. A consistently well-proportioned performance in good sound
*Fine Arts *- clean lines and a full, rich sound for the best performance of the Fine arts set. .

*Special

Terpsycordes* - sense of fun and discovery in this Quartet's performance. I love their tone and their choice of tempi too.
*Ysaye* - lots of vigour in the phrasing and technically this is a highly accomplished performance (listen to those skipping strings in the scherzo).
*Hermes* - I think I said in my previous Schumann reviews, the Hermes playing feels impulsive, brisker and alive. This is a superb performance, especially in the outer movements.
*Vertavo* - its the sound of this performance that had me from the off. The Vertavo may not be as brisk as many of the opposition but they have a big, warm, beefy soubd tgat woos me.
*Doric* - the Dorics react to Schumann's ever- changing tempi on a hairpin and don't go OTT on the dynamics (as they can do sometimes). An ideal Chandos recorded sound helps this even more. 
*Vogler* - tight and flowing, the Voglers put together a technically fluent reading with the sort of grace achieved by only a select few quartets in this work.

*Top Picks

Emerson* - cracking recorded sound but it's the inner detail that thrills here as the Emersons really match their technical ability with a warmth and joie de vivre.

*Hagen* - this vibrant performance has long been my go-to in this quartet and relisten img it's still at the top. Lovely phrasing and dynamics throughout and the brisk speeds enhance the feeling of jollity and freedom.

*Eroica* - great beauty of tone and a fine soundstage enhance a reading big on high spirits. This is a superb period performance from a delicious Schumann cycle.


----------

